# first day and US TV shows?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

IA month ago I retired from my job as an editor in Washington DC, and this week I arrived in Heidesheim Germany to start the next phase of my life...at least some of it as an expat.
Tomorrow I will go to the local registration office and thence to the Auslanderbehorde to start my application for one year's residence. After discussing the situation last summer with an official at the local Auslanderbehorde, I am reasonably confident that my application will be approved. 

Meanwhile, I am wondering, if anyone can tell me if it is possible to watch some US or British TB shows online here in Germany? I know i know, it's appalling to start this new adventure and want to stay tethered to my homeland's TV My only excuse is that it is halfway through the season and I want to know what happens to some of the plot lines! I promise not to continue into the next season or start watching anything new! I'm hoping to catch the last shows of season 5, Downton Abbey (the US is is only on episode 4) plus perhaps Grey's Anatomy and Elementary. Anyone know of a way to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Germany and the forum. I am not sure how legal it is but I know a lot of people watch UK & US TV using companies that stream stuff via the net to their TVs, laptops or other mobile devices/smartphones. A lot of them use what is called a VPN (or Virtual Private Network) where the servers are based in the country where the TV is broadcasted to get around the licensing laws.Just google it and your find a lot of companies that offer it. You might have to pay for it though if you want a reliable and secure provider. 
Others here on the forum, I am sure have other suggestions or recommendations. 
Good luck and don't miss any episodes!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Apart from lots and lots of American TV shows dubbed in German, it depends a bit on where in Germany you are. In areas where the US or British army had or has a presence, chances are that your local cable TV provider offers an English language package.

Satellite dishes would have to be enormous to catch UK channels and are thus mostly not allowed to install if you are renting.

If you are limited to your DVBT box, you'll have to content yourself with what is available through that or rely on the internet and ordering box sets from the UK.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You should be fine streaming TV and movies over a VPN using a US Netflix account or similar services. You could even try the Hola plug-in for Chrome, which is very simple to use.

Do NOT torrent anything (i.e. download TV shows, movies or music using a BitTorrent client) in Germany unless you have a good VPN and know what you're doing - under the current rules you open yourself up to extortionate demands from money from predatory law firms.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are US TV shows broadcast in Germany, but I think you'll find they are usually a season or so behind what is being broadcast in the US. (And in Germany, they're generally dubbed rather than VO - subtitled.)

Netflix, too - they've just opened up in several European countries, but for shows like Downton Abbey, they run a good season behind what you'll get in the US. Of course you can just wait six to twelve months and catch up with where you were back in the US.

VPNs are an option, but for those services that restrict online viewing to US IP addresses, they seem to be getting savvier about blocking out VPNs and other "illegitimate" means of viewing the latest and greatest episodes. Proceed with caution.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm. Think I'll go cold turkey and catch up on them all at a later point!


----------

